# STRONG taste from Instacure #1 Pink Salt/Prague Powder???



## forgiven1

Hi all,

I am still fairly new to using cure, but I can't believe how strongly this pink salt change the flavor of my meats.  It has an overpowering taste that is hard to describe. If I had to try I would say a combination of chemicals, sugar and salt.   I have tried it in sausage, snack sticks and beef jerky and in every case I can taste it.  Not a good flavor either. 

I am just wondering is this normal??  I have been very careful to use what I understand to be the right amount of the pink salt (1 TEAspoon per 5 pounds of meat).  I bout this brand if it matters. 

I really don't have much to compare it to.  I've used tender quick before and don't remember tasting that, but TQ is so salty that was all I taste.   I also don't taste that in bacon or other nitrate cured items from the store.   

About the only thing I have noticed that helps is to put the finished product into the freezer for about 3-4 months.  At that point the taste dies out a good bit.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## DanMcG

The cure you bought is the standard cure #1, so the brand probably isn't an issue.
Are you using a level teaspoon? If you don't already have a small gram scale I'd suggest you get one. they're pretty cheap. Measure out your teaspoon and see what it weighs... should be 5.5 grams for 5 lbs of meat.



forgiven1 said:


> . If I had to try I would say a combination of chemicals, sugar and salt.   I have tried it in sausage, snack sticks and beef jerky and in every case I can taste it.



I'm not doubting you're tasting something but it shouldn't be the cure. It has no sugar and the salt is only a small fraction of the total salt content of the product.
    What is the percent of salt you're using, and what type of salt. Iodized salt will give a odd flavor, almost metallic taste. 
Share a recipe of yours and maybe we can see something that doesn't look right.


----------



## Polka

Have to agree with the above remarks -- iodized table salt at the amounts needed in bacon brine or sausage does give an off / metallic taste that can be noticeable by most.  But, cure, if anyone notices it, tends to make your meat taste a bit more "hammy" than it would without.  Just my two cents.  R


----------



## 73saint

Interesting.  I just did a 30lb batch of venison smoked sausage.  Did a fry test and it was delish, but after smoking it tastes tangy.  Not pleasant, I’m
Considering tossing the whole batch. I keep racking my brain as to what changed the flavor and all I can think of is the cure.  But that makes no sense.  I’m at a loss as well.


----------



## DanMcG

A tang after smoking could be creosote.


----------



## daveomak

Yep...  Dan has you covered....   Creosote.....
What smoker are you using???    Do you run it with the exhaust wide open???
Maybe it doesn't have an exhaust like some of the SS insulated smokers...  In that case, read the instructions for how many chips to add...


----------



## 73saint

I used my Lang fatboy.  I’ve been smoking on langs for years.  Won’t rule it out but I’ve never had a creosote flavor.


----------



## forgiven1

I am 100% positive in my case that it is the cure that is giving the off flavor.  I have made jerky using identical recipes changing only the addition of the cure and reducing the amount of kosher salt I use to balance and I can taste it every time. 

Seeing the descriptive word "metallic" used above would fit what I am tasting fairly well though.

As for the amount my scale is probly a bit large for this but I did weigh a level spoon and got 0.2 oz.   For this most recent batch of sticks I even went scant on it hoping to reduce that flavor.


----------



## daveomak

Generally, an electronic scale with a full range of 0-100 grams is what's used to weigh cure...  Generally, folks are curing 5-20#'s of meat at one time and those weights need 5.5 grams to 23 grams of cure#1 respectively...
Creosote does have a tingly, metallic taste... 
You may be the special case though...  I have not heard of anyone else being able to taste cure at the 0.25% addition rate....


----------



## DanMcG

daveomak said:


> I have not heard of anyone else being able to taste cure at the 0.25% addition rate....


My problem is that he doesn't taste it in a store bought commercial product, so It has to be an ingredient or something about his process that not right.
Any chance you're holding the meats on an aluminum pan? the cure will react to aluminum.


----------



## dward51

Also not all scales are created equal.  Do not try to use a larger digital scale to weigh smaller quantities as they can be off by a couple of grams.  That can be 50% of the amount of cure (5.5g for 5 pounds of meat).  Get a smaller scale for spices and cure.  One that has 1/100th of a gram resolution is perfect and they run around $20-25 on Amazon.  Also get a calibration weight for whichever scale you buy. You can verify accuracy with the weight and recalibrate if needed.


----------



## Polka

metallic?  maybe your salt is mis-labelled??
iodized salt usually is the culprit.  

Like several, I don't really think the cure is the ailment, but something else.  Did the little woman accidently switch the salt thinking, "salt is salt"??

Anyway, Hope you find the culprit, and share what you find.  

May your next batch return to normal!!

R


----------



## forgiven1

Hi gang,  thanks for all the ideas, much appreciated.    Here is the update so far.  

I happened to find a pack of Nesco spice and cure two pack mix that came with my dehydrator which I tested using a pound of meat.    Last night after adding the cure and mixing the meat in the mixer I could smell a difference.   I cooked a small piece of the mix in a skillet (it's the strongest taste fresh) and I could taste a very faint flavor of that taste I have been speaking of, but I would call it about 1/8 power at most.   

I stuffed the sticks and left them in the fridge over night and finished them up today.   By the time they had reached the 152 IT almost no trace of any that odd taste was there at all.   To get the meats I used pink salt on to that low of a level it would take 1-6 months in the freezer to get it down to that level.

My next question...   *Would anyone here be willing to help me verify this result*, by letting me mail you a package of the cure that I have?  To try on a small test batch etc.  It would be so nice to have the help of another meat connoisseurs pallet right now... 

I have had this cure for a year so I've used almost 50% of the container and so far I have not suffered any adverse effects that I know of besides having to endure that dreadful taste. 

If I could get a second opinion about if this is just how "pink salt" is, or a no Matt, something is different about what you have it would be a great help.


----------



## smokerjim

you've been using this cure for a year, is this bad taste a recent thing or did it taste off from day 1


----------



## DanMcG

forgiven1 said:


> It would be so nice to have the help of another meat connoisseurs pallet right now...


I'm no connoisseur but I'd be happy to taste test it. LOL, We should have thought of this before.
It won't take much, I'd do a one pound batch and compare it to a pound of mine, so a few grams would work.
Or I can send you a sample of mine for you to taste. Let me know


----------



## chef jimmyj

Half used? That's over 200 pounds of Bad Tasting Sausage??? I would have given up or tried a different Brand,  190 pounds ago...JJ


----------



## Winterrider

chef jimmyj said:


> Half used? That's over 200 pounds of Bad Tasting Sausage??? I would have given up or tried a different Brand,  190 pounds ago...JJ


That is kinda the way I was thinking. I sure would try something different.


----------



## forgiven1

smokerjim said:


> you've been using this cure for a year, is this bad taste a recent thing or did it taste off from day 1



From day 1.



chef jimmyj said:


> Half used? That's over 200 pounds of Bad Tasting Sausage??? I would have given up or tried a different Brand,  190 pounds ago...JJ



 I just assumed that was how it was "supposed" to be LOL..   Just now I weighed what was left and there is 10oz so half was a bit of a stretch :)  



danmcg said:


> I'm no connoisseur but I'd be happy to taste test it. LOL, We should have thought of this before.
> It won't take much, I'd do a one pound batch and compare it to a pound of mine, so a few grams would work.
> Or I can send you a sample of mine for you to taste. Let me know



I will send you a sample, just email me your address at [email protected] 

I really appreciate the help.   

If anyone else is interested in joining the panel I can send a second sample to someone.


----------



## smokerjim

I think I would just get some new cure and try it, and see if you can rule out the cure as the culprit


----------



## DanMcG

I just did a side by side test with the cure you sent me and mine, and I didn't notice any differences in flavor. This was after 5 hours of curing, I saved samples of both and will cook up a patty of each tomorrow morning after 24 hours of curing.


----------



## Polka

Yeah, needs minimum 24 hours before anything is truly cured, and then you will know.  R


----------



## DanMcG

Sorry to tell ya this Forgiven, but after doing the second taste test 48 hours after curing there is no difference in flavor. I think you need to look elsewhere for your issue. Are you sure there'e no iodine in the salt?


----------



## forgiven1

danmcg,  thank you so much for ding this.  I think your correct.   Yesterday I went and bough a spice mix that came with cure, and I tested 2 pounds of meat.  One pound using only pink salt and one pound using the cure from the other mix.   In both cases the chemical taste was not present.   

I do not use any iodized salt, but I am thinking this may be a reaction between the pink salt and another ingredient that I use.    I have used this recipe (or a variant) for 30ish years and never had a problem till I introduced the pink salt.    I got the same result with jerky and snack sticks.   

Right now it seems the most likely thing is that is a reaction between my brand of liquid smoke and the pink salt.   I started a batch of snack sticks last night that omits this but includes the pink salt.   I will report back on it once I have more info..

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Jonok

I smoke seeded and skinned zucchini and run them through my blender and a chinois to make “smoke snot” to thicken sauces with.
Mild, effective and entirely inoffensive


----------



## DanMcG

forgiven1 said:


> I am thinking this may be a reaction between the pink salt and another ingredient that I use.



Maybe post your ingredients here, maybe somebody will see something noteworthy. As far as your liquid smoke goes, I guess anything is possible.


----------



## daveomak

Liquid smoke does have creosote in it....


----------



## zwiller

Did you reduce the salt from the recipe when you added the pink salt?


----------



## Ryan Swindlehurst

forgiven1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am still fairly new to using cure, but I can't believe how strongly this pink salt change the flavor of my meats.  It has an overpowering taste that is hard to describe. If I had to try I would say a combination of chemicals, sugar and salt.   I have tried it in sausage, snack sticks and beef jerky and in every case I can taste it.  Not a good flavor either.
> 
> I am just wondering is this normal??  I have been very careful to use what I understand to be the right amount of the pink salt (1 TEAspoon per 5 pounds of meat).  I bout this brand if it matters.
> 
> I really don't have much to compare it to.  I've used tender quick before and don't remember tasting that, but TQ is so salty that was all I taste.   I also don't taste that in bacon or other nitrate cured items from the store.
> 
> About the only thing I have noticed that helps is to put the finished product into the freezer for about 3-4 months.  At that point the taste dies out a good bit.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


If you are tasting the *Tender-quick or pink-salt, then you're using way too much. It's only called for about 2 tsp per 8 lbs of meat (Or more specifically, 1 oz. per 25 lbs), it doesn't take much. 
   I've been doing my own dry-cure for awhile with *Anthony's Pink Salt with all my wild game mixes & had awesome results prior to smoking as well as after. It's not that hard once you get the hang... But I don't use the cheap stuff, so I can't give you a good reason why yours tastes funny... I can guess.


----------



## Ryan Swindlehurst

forgiven1 said:


> Hi gang,  thanks for all the ideas, much appreciated.    Here is the update so far.
> 
> I happened to find a pack of Nesco spice and cure two pack mix that came with my dehydrator which I tested using a pound of meat.    Last night after adding the cure and mixing the meat in the mixer I could smell a difference.   I cooked a small piece of the mix in a skillet (it's the strongest taste fresh) and I could taste a very faint flavor of that taste I have been speaking of, but I would call it about 1/8 power at most.
> 
> I stuffed the sticks and left them in the fridge over night and finished them up today.   By the time they had reached the 152 IT almost no trace of any that odd taste was there at all.   To get the meats I used pink salt on to that low of a level it would take 1-6 months in the freezer to get it down to that level.
> 
> My next question...   *Would anyone here be willing to help me verify this result*, by letting me mail you a package of the cure that I have?  To try on a small test batch etc.  It would be so nice to have the help of another meat connoisseurs pallet right now...
> 
> I have had this cure for a year so I've used almost 50% of the container and so far I have not suffered any adverse effects that I know of besides having to endure that dreadful taste.
> 
> If I could get a second opinion about if this is just how "pink salt" is, or a no Matt, something is different about what you have it would be a great help.



Nobody is going to take your stuff. I know I won't.
   BUT all that said, it's not so far for any of us to give advise. It sounds like you put way too much curing salt in it (although I can't be positive without more info).
   All the recipes call for about 1 oz (8 tsp) per 25 lbs of meat and some pork is already smoked/salted, so it would go down more in that case. A guy has to know meat & REALLY has to know what he's working with.
   I've been doing jerky & breakfast sausage for years with lots of wild game. And for summer sausage, I just add pink salt (in small doses) & different spices & then grind it all finer. Results are good when you follow recipes...


----------



## forgiven1

Ryan Swindlehurst said:


> If you are tasting the *Tender-quick or pink-salt, then you're using way too much. It's only called for about 2 tsp per 8 lbs of meat (Or more specifically, 1 oz. per 25 lbs), it doesn't take much.
> I've been doing my own dry-cure for awhile with *Anthony's Pink Salt with all my wild game mixes & had awesome results prior to smoking as well as after. It's not that hard once you get the hang... But I don't use the cheap stuff, so I can't give you a good reason why yours tastes funny... I can guess.





Ryan Swindlehurst said:


> Nobody is going to take your stuff. I know I won't.
> BUT all that said, it's not so far for any of us to give advise. It sounds like you put way too much curing salt in it (although I can't be positive without more info).
> All the recipes call for about 1 oz (8 tsp) per 25 lbs of meat and some pork is already smoked/salted, so it would go down more in that case. A guy has to know meat & REALLY has to know what he's working with.
> I've been doing jerky & breakfast sausage for years with lots of wild game. And for summer sausage, I just add pink salt (in small doses) & different spices & then grind it all finer. Results are good when you follow recipes...



Ryan, your input here is certainly welcome.  I do think you should read read the thread more carefully before commenting.    

The amount has been discussed and verified.  There has also been a third party who posted here that did test the pink salt cure I'm working with.   

I still don't have a definitive answer as to which ingredient/ingredients are causing the reaction.  Once I have time to do a control test with all the variations I will report back.


----------



## chopsaw

forgiven1

I've been following this , but your getting good help so I've been quite so far .
I have had this happen to me , once . I can't remember what caused it or if I ever even had an idea . It wasn't the cure , I think I used table salt . 
However , I didn't see a recipe you used ( maybe I missed it ) but I was wondering if you used tap water in the mix ? Just a thought . 
If yes , maybe try distilled water . I use dry white wine in mine .


----------



## Bearcarver

I'm a might late on this discussion, but I'll simply add that I have never gotten any bitter taste from Cure #1 or Tender Quick, but I'm pretty sure back beyond 10 years ago, before I had a Smoker of my own I used to get Bitter flavor when using "Liquid Smoke".

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj

I agree with John. I have played with a couple of brands of Liquid Smoke, a useful tool. Some a couple Drops ruin a dish with bitter flavors others are more mild. I currently keep Colgin's in my pantry. I have added a Tablespoon of Hickory flavor to a Quart of BBQ Sauce with good result...JJ


----------

